# Mexico Released the US Soldier Yesterday!



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

The US soldier that was arrested after accidentally driving into Juarez, Mexico with his private firearms has been released. The Mexican judge decided to let him go!

Unbelievable! Great, but unbelievable!

The moral of the story is don't go anywhere near Juarez with any firearms or ammunition. Either one will get you into trouble over there, BIG TIME!

Besides which, there is a war going on there. There have been over 300 people killed in Juarez just this year. Gangsters, Judges, Police Officers,
civilians. The consensus is that it is a drug war with several factions fighting for control of the trade routes into the US. 

So don't even think about going to Juarez.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad to hear our soldier was released but that doesn't change my mind. Forget just Juarez, I have no intention of setting foot in Mexico period, anywhere.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Having worked a Twin Plant situation in El Paso-Juarez in the 70's I have decided to never ever again set foot in Mexico. After a few friends had Tommy guns stuck in their nose and dissapeared till a suitcase full of money found it's way across, I decided to stay on this side of the border.:smt076

:smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Glad to hear our soldier was released but that doesn't change my mind. Forget just Juarez, I have no intention of setting foot in Mexico period, anywhere.


+1 :smt023

and why should I anyway... Mexico is already here.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> and why should I anyway... Mexico is already here.


+1 on that. If you need proof, come to my town and go to Banco de Mexico, I mean Bank of America, on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad the soldier won't end up in a Mexican jail.

I won't be boycotting Mexico, however. The poor economic situation in Mexico drives illegal immigration. Spending money in Mexico helps their economy and helps keep Mexicans gainfully employed in their own country - which is the goal, right?

I recommend Puerto Penasco if you live in the southwest. Gorgeous place on the Sea of Cortez, the local people are super friendly, and the food/beer is cheap and good. :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Mexico... one of the worst places to visit, went to party in TJ one year and got hassled by corrupt police and ended up having to pay my way out it, couldn't wait to get out of there and come home that night


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike I see your point, but just to clarify my motivation, it is not political at all. It is simply preservation. I just feel that if I want to lay on a beach at a resort I'm not going to Mexico - I'll go to Hawaii where I am supporting the economy of my own country and, more importantly, where I know if I get in a fender bender with the rental car I'm not going to rot in some jail cell until maybe forever.

I live in a border state as well and I've heard too many horror stories of very scary things happening to foreigners there. As much as I may wish to help support Mexico's economy, I'm not risking my life to do so and I really believe setting foot in that country is that serious a risk. That's really all there is to it - the place scares me.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I won't be boycotting Mexico, however. The poor economic situation in Mexico drives illegal immigration. Spending money in Mexico helps their economy and helps keep Mexicans gainfully employed in their own country - which is the goal, right?


I beg to differ. Party in America!

We gots more fake titties, watered down beer, and working toilets. Your puke on our streets gives an American a job to clean it up or encourages turnover in local government.

We do all we can to help Mexico already. After all, the border fence ain't electrified.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I still like the retirement account solution to border control... Forgot which crazy Texas politician suggested it...

How to keep the border secure for $10M:
Publicly announce a $1M US retirement pension for each of the Mexican General/Governor in charge of each Mexican "state" bordering the US. At age 65, the money is all theirs...

Caviot: We deduct $1 for each illegal we catch crossing the border from their state.

Illegal Immigration would end in weeks... The fence wold be built on THEIR side in days.

We'd save Billions of dollars.

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I didn't feel unsafe for even a moment in Puerto Penasco. I'd never even consider Tijuana, though. I won't vacation in East St. Louis, either!

I am not into silicone, the toilets work fine at the resorts on the Sea of Cortez, and the beer is cheaper than in the States. :mrgreen:


----------



## DSVETeran1990 (Mar 9, 2008)

hard to electrify something that does not exsist (thanx senate,congress,government BS and anything else i forgot)


----------

